# Emerald coast fabricators/breeze fabricators



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Once again the boys are hard at it creating one of a kind TTOPS designed to handle the rigors and harsh environment of fishing and boating!!


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

tig or spool?


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Reason i ask, i'm looking at getting an lincoln ironman 230 mig welder and spoolgun to run al.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I can answer that. TIG

No spool guns..


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Ocean Master said:


> I can answer that. TIG
> 
> No spool guns..


 that's what I was gonna say.. He's hold tig wire in one hand:thumbsup:


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

With Aluminum TIG is the ONLY WAY TO GO. You need to do some research on what an aluminum mig weld looks like. tig welding aluminum uses an A/C voltage. Mig can only produce dc negative or positive. You can weld aluminum with mig, but it is not pretty or strong.

Mig welder $800
Tig welder $5000


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

preciate the info been a aircraft mech for 38 years , went through welding school but have not run a tig for many moons.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Trying to see how i can run this by the boss. Baby i luv u but i need a new mig welder its only 1500 bucks its for metal , and by the way i need a tig welder to, it's only 5000$. But i can weld all kinds of things then. What you all think? Have i got a chance?


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

speckledcroaker said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Trying to see how i can run this by the boss. Baby i luv u but i need a new mig welder its only 1500 bucks its for metal , and by the way i need a tig welder to, it's only 5000$. But i can weld all kinds of things then. What you all think? Have i got a chance?


What thickness steel do u plan to weld?


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

usually 1/4 inch


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

speckledcroaker said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Trying to see how i can run this by the boss. Baby i luv u but i need a new mig welder its only 1500 bucks its for metal , and by the way i need a tig welder to, it's only 5000$. But i can weld all kinds of things then. What you all think? Have i got a chance?


Buy it and when you bring it home, have a tray of meat on the top and tell her that it's a new electric grill.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

been wanting to get a tig for quite some time


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

A Millermatic 180 cost $800 and will weld 5/16" with ease. I had 1 and loved it. I got it at Wesco welding supply on Hwy 29.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

A good used 250 will run 1500. Add a used water cooler 400. Hand controlled 25 ft. Torch rig 100. Argon flometer 75. I watch for them all the time. Let me know if your seriously on the hunt and I'll help you anyway I can.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Breeze Fabricators said:


> A good used 250 will run 1500. Add a used water cooler 400. Hand controlled 25 ft. Torch rig 100. Argon flometer 75. I watch for them all the time. Let me know if your seriously on the hunt and I'll help you anyway I can.


Gotta love this....members helping out any way they can! Thanks for stepping up Breeze Fabricators. You 'da man!!


----------



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

Unless your gonna be building aluminum boats I would go with tig. Mig is hard to look pretty but not impossible. It's not as strong as tig though. I also went through aircraft welding school. By the way I just moved to the Pensacola area and am looking for a job. I'm certified in steel (mig) and aluminum (tig)


----------



## captaindye251 (Oct 12, 2014)

ST Aerospace Mobile is always on the lookout for mechanics that don't suck. Seems they have a problem with hiring the handicapped then finding out later the hard way...


----------



## captaindye251 (Oct 12, 2014)

and they're gonna open a hangar on the backside of Pensacola regional soon so it may be worth looking into


----------

